# To Go Home



## montdyla (Feb 7, 2015)

So I'm going on a trip for a week, and my friend is watching my hedgie Alice. My cage at home isn't really mobile so I wanted to make a "to go home" that I can bring to her for while I'm gone. Just wondering if everyone thought this was big enough/okay for the few days I'll be gone. I know its a tight fit!


----------



## montdyla (Feb 7, 2015)

Here's a pic!


----------



## sakitnyatudisini (Apr 4, 2015)

how much is it???


----------

